# Purifi Audio PTT6.5W04-01A 6.5 Inch Woofer Review



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

This just confirms what most of knew already based on HiFiCompass' review. This is a special drive unit. But, now we have some more and different data to give us more insight.

Here's the link to my original review because some of the tables and such won't easily translate here:
Purifi Audio PTT6.5W04-01A 6.5 Inch Woofer Review


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

ErinH said:


> This just confirms what most of knew already based on HiFiCompass' review. This is a special drive unit. But, now we have some more and different data to give us more insight.
> 
> Here's the link to my original review because some of the tables and such won't easily translate here:
> Purifi Audio PTT6.5W04-01A 6.5 Inch Woofer Review


Geesh. And you were worried about the performance of my MW182 with a dimpled surround. Cripes, look at this little beast. The more dimples the better .

I don't see this being a viable solution for a car door with the exposed voice coil and real low Qts. But, If I ever want a monster pair of bookshelf speakers then I may consider this over the Scan 18WU.

Thanks for the review Erin...

Ge0


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks for your continued efforts on all of our behalf!!!


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

Now that we’ve seen results for a couple of drivers it’s starting to get interesting  

this guy seems quite remarkable.

really appreciate your work, thanks!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Such a cool speaker. Thanks for the testing Erin.


----------



## DirtyBumOak510 (May 31, 2020)

Ge0 said:


> I don't see this being a viable solution for a car door with the exposed voice coil and real low Qts. But, If I ever want a monster pair of bookshelf speakers then I may consider this over the Scan 18WU.
> 
> Thanks for the review Erin...
> 
> Ge0


I agree it doesn't look appropriate for doors. It has a Qtc of .707 in under a .2 cu/ft sealed enclosure ... They are +6db across the entire frequency range as a subwoofer vs my JL 6w3, but then these Purifi aren't just a subwoofer. 0.2 makes for a very compact kick. I hear they are bringing out an 8" and a 10". I was all hyped up to put them in kick panels but might wait to see what the 8" or 10" is capable of. 

Have you seen their amps?? Little to "no" distortion and the efficiency on them is incredible.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Excellent test, Erin!  

It's awesome to have more independent & unbiased test data. 

I see that you noted the Scanspeak 18WU's superior xmax. One of Lars Risbo's comments regarding comparisons to the 18WU and this Purifi driver was:

Very Low Motor Air Noise at low frequencies (unlike Scanspeak 18wu).
So, how much of that extra excursion is "usable"? This will, of course, depend on how each driver is implemented in terms of the chosen passband (HPF), enclosure design, etc.

Thanks again for these revealing tests. I'm interested in your review of the DIY 2-way speaker using this driver, as well as the Purifi 4" midrange...are you prepared to pull the windshield back out of the Civic?  

OH, and the Xcelsus XXM325 spiderless 3" midrange driver that Steven Head is supposedly using.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Now waiting for the review on that GB60 you have. That will be interesting and that one is made for car audio.


----------



## Mauian (Jul 25, 2019)

JCsAudio said:


> Now waiting for the review on that GB60 you have. That will be interesting and that one is made for car audio.


The GB60 review is done  Erin has been busy. Thanks Erin!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Update:

After some feedback, some thinking and a whole lot of re-testing, I have revised my tests to include better distortion measurements. I updated the Purifi results last night.

I have changed the following:
HD results displayed in dB scale (relative to fundamental)
IMD - new
Multitone (max SPL) bandwidth changed to represent a more realistic range and tightened thresholds 


Please view the provided link to see the updated test method and results.

- Erin


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Video is up


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

ErinH said:


> Video is up


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Whaaa? My post is flagged for review? LOL


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

What did you say????


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

bbfoto said:


> Whaaa? My post is flagged for review? LOL


Moderator panel shows nothing is in the approval queue. _shrug_

You may have exceeded the word limit of 10,000 words per post. I mean, we both know how your posts tend to run long.  


(no, I'm just kidding about there actually being a limit)


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

ErinH said:


> Moderator panel shows nothing is in the approval queue. _shrug_
> 
> You may have exceeded the word limit of 10,000 words per post. I mean, we both know how your posts tend to run long.
> 
> ...


Ha! So true! Guilty as charged! 

Welp, I guess I must have accidentally backed out of the message before hitting reply, IDK?

Wasn't that important. Just wondering if you'll be getting your hands on the Purifi 4" mid as well? I'm at least as interested in those as I was for the 6.5-7" driver.

Curious to see what comes of the Purifi 8", and potential tweeters as well. Might be a while on the latter.

But I should be getting a pair of those Xcelsus XXM325 spiderless 3" mids soon if things go as planned.

Steve Head is fairly pumped up about them and he's never steered me wrong in the past or been known to overhype things that aren't deserving of the attention.

We've both been fans of the 12m & 12mu for quite a while and he's said the XXM325 is a significant step up, so we'll see (hear) hopefully soon.

And it was great to see that your tests and impressions pretty much corroborate the HiFiCompass tests regarding the Purifi driver. 

It's great to have another solid data set, so keep on keeping on! 

Long-winded again...sorry, mate!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

haha. I love it, Billy!

Yep, I will testing the 4" drive units soon. I have been in contact with Lars and Claus after they saw my review and they offered to send me a pair of the 4" for review. I also mentioned to them that the car audio market is ripe for a driver like their 6.5", with some tweaks. We had some back and forth conversation about the subject and it seems promising. So, we will see what the future holds.


----------



## Mauian (Jul 25, 2019)

That’s awesome, Erin. Would love to see them tailor a 6.5” for a car.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

ErinH said:


> haha. I love it, Billy!
> 
> Yep, I will testing the 4" drive units soon. I have been in contact with Lars and Claus after they saw my review and they offered to send me a pair of the 4" for review. I also mentioned to them that the car audio market is ripe for a driver like their 6.5", with some tweaks. We had some back and forth conversation about the subject and it seems promising. So, we will see what the future holds.


Nice! Would love to see that 4" mid more tailored for car installs as well.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Neo Magnet would help.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

If you are on Facebook but not part of my group, you are missing out... go sign up and "like" this post.


----------

